# 101 Dog Tricks!



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

For Christmas, Kauzy and I were given the book "101 Dog Tricks" and we are having a lot of fun with. With his strong obedience level, its almost scary (in a good way) to see how smart and fast a learner he is. Anyone else using this book for trick training? So far its proving to be a successful tool for these rainy days we've been having.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

I got this book for Christmas too! I had asked for it, after seeing it mentioned somewhere on the forum.
I've not tried it out yet but I can't wait to get started with it - Liesel's still maybe a bit young for most of them, but she's very bright already, she learned 'jump' (all four paws off the ground) in one session yesterday!


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes! I really like this book. The instruction is very clear and excellent photos! We are still doing the easy stuff for the most part, but she has caught on quickly!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I purchased this book about six months ago. I think it is great especially for someone who has never trained a dog before. The instructions are great. I think any one could do without a trainer if they wanted to teach their dogs these tricks.


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

We have 101 Tricks as well as 10 Minute Dog Training Games (by the same author). I really like them! Some overlap but both are great books. I talked a bit about them in this thread if anyone's interested . Looking to put a trick video of Lulu together sometime soon. Would love to see everyone else's V's tricks too if they have the chance to film them!

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6272.msg52082.html#msg52082


----------

